# Manny Pacquiao vs. Oscar De La Hoya



## LoganDaBoxer (Oct 7, 2008)

Thoughts on the Manny Pacquiao vs. Oscar De La Hoya fight on December 6th?  I'm rooting for Pacquiao, but I think it'll be tough for him to fight a heavier and taller fighter.


----------



## mariaclara (Oct 8, 2008)

anyway, just enjoy the fight. forget the hype.

hehehe


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Oct 9, 2008)

Hmmm.... seems like a huge fight to get excited for.  I hope it lives up to the hype.


----------

